# Old Bridgeport Identification



## confederatemule (Aug 24, 2013)

In trying to get information concerning maintenance and repair and operation of the Bridgeport Vertical Milling Machine, that was given to me, I don't find anything on a machine just like this one.
Ser.# 19937 (found on front top of knee) No prefix letters.
J Head J8966
It has a 9"x32" table.
1hp 3ph pancake motor.
Speed is changed by step pulleys.
I was told that the arbor is R8. 
(I was also told that the motor ran, but, since the motor was off, I took it to a motor repair shop to be checked out, it is bad.) 
It has an exposed round ram/arm. (I see this part called ram and arm, I do not know the correct terminology.)
It has a turret.
It has provisions to move the arm forward and back.
The head is bolted "solid" to the arm. No noding up nor down. 
The head and arm will rotate clockwise & counter clockwise.

This is my first mill, although at the same time this one was given to me, I bought an old No.3 Cincinnati Horizontal mill. I have a thread about this. 
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/16610-Old-Mill

I will be making a motor adapter to be able to mount a 1ph motor. Right now I am trying to make sure things work properly. I am finding a few things broken or missing (that I was not told about, but, no hard feelings toward the giver, cause he probably did not know either.). I was told of the things that were visible to the untrained eye. Like missing table controls on right side of table, broken motor mounting flanges, the reason for the motor being off. Several things have been broken and welded back. The story is that the last time it was moved it was knocked over, 15 years ago, and, at that point,  put out of the way and forgotten.

I don't see any without the nodding action, even on the ones with a round arm. Thanks for any information.

Mule


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 24, 2013)

Mule--yours sounds similar to mine--I'll include some pics of mine for you to compare with---you may want to include pics of yours also for others to help.   ----Dave    )


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 24, 2013)

Dave did you go to the link I provided? You will have to scroll down, but there are some pictures in that thread. Not as close up as yours, but ....

Yes Sir, ours are pretty much identical. Except mine is probably not as nice as yours.

Mule

- - - Updated - - -

Dave, thanks for the great pictures.

Mule


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 24, 2013)

Mule--yes I forgot that you had pictures of yours with your Cin. mill and other small machine--I think I must be getting old--anyway --good pics of your bridgeport. --I think I remember now that your Cin had a transmission on it like my Hendey/Norton universal.    --Dave--I'll have to look at your Cin. again


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 24, 2013)

This is the history on this machine. Given to me by the previous owner, named Calvin.

Southern Tool Bought it new in 1957.
The company that Calvin worked for bought it in 1985.
When Calvin went in business for him self he bought it, 1992.
The mill was dropped/knocked over in 1998 which broke the Motor mounting plate, and messed up the stuff on the right hand end of table.
The side to side movement screw and gibs were replaced, but never completely put back together.
Calvin has no idea about the bent and damaged other stuff. 

I was told by someone else that the serial number makes it a 1954 year model.

Dave I found a little knurled knob to put in place of the broken reverse feed knob.

Mule

BTW...I have no history on the Cincinnati. Calvin said it was given to him, years ago. I know he had a metal fab shop at this location, for years. He has relocated. I think the better equipment went to his new shop and he needs to git rid of the old wore out stuff.


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 25, 2013)

Me again. I hope I ain't becoming a nuisance.
So far I have found these parts to be missing or broken on head:
Snap Ring for bottom of Quill Stop Micro Screw
Reverse Trip Ball Lever [broken]
Feed Trip Lever
Socket Set Screw
Trip Lever Pin
Handwheel

So far I have found these parts to be missing on table:
Key
Table Bearing Bracket
Dial Holder
Dial w/200 Graduations
Dial Lock Nut
Hex Jam Nut
Ball Bearing
Socket Cap Screw [4]
Pin [2]

I'll not replace them until I get a motor on it and can hear it run and operate. Of course I do not have any tooling. No arbor to fit the spindle. Nothing. But I think, if it runs smoothly and does not make a lot of noises and everything that is there works, I'll still be ahead in this game. Believe it or not my bride does not agree with me, she did not say so, but I can see it in her face. 

What do y'all think?

The ways and cleaning is something I'll address after I know it will operate.

Thanks for any opinion/facts.
Mule


----------



## confederatemule (Oct 6, 2013)

Here I am again. 
I got my broken Reverse Trip Ball Lever out, today. Friday, August 23 I worked at it till I gave up. When I have a problem child I go away and forget it, if there is no time schedule, and the only time schedule I have now is multiple dr.'s appointments. This allows me to calm down and casually and calmly ponder the situation.  Yesterdy I started again. I cleaned with degreaser [either/starting fluid], then applied penetrating fluid. Did this more than once. I could see that when I moved the micrometer screw, up and down, the broken Reverse Trip Ball Lever moved. I forced the screw up, down, and sideways as far as it would go, many times while continuing with the degreaser and penetrating fluid. From time to time I would apply air pressure to it at every location available. I pivoted the head to the right till the hole was pointing to the floor. It finally got to the point that the broken Reverse Trip Ball Lever would move in and out, to a point, freely. At this time I worked around the edge of the opening of the hole with needle file. Finally I could get the point of a very small dental probe behind the center flange [for lack of a better word] and, low and behold, it came out ever so slightly. I eventually was able to get a very small screwdriver behind the flange and out it came.

Mule


----------

